# Help ID this bow? Vinatage Aluminum Recurve (possibly from the 1950s-1960s)



## TheWonderLemon (Nov 4, 2013)

Update for the curious:

I've filed down the sharp edges of the sting groove and tried stringing it up with a string:









I believe that this bow is a PAR-X bow from the 1950s (here's a similar looking ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Par-X-Aluminum-Recurved-Bow-/310943489224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 )


https://www.primitivearcher.com/smf/index.php?topic=18095.0


> American Archery made Aluminum Bows way back when...PAR-X made by Park Tool & Die in Jackson Michigan about the 1930-1940's..... so did Grimes Bows...made in Pontiac Michigan back in the 50's.... be careful with this...because the Aluminum gets brittle with Age and can Shatter on you when Shot...I would advise making a Wallhanger out of this Bow...and not chancing shooting it...



So yeah this thing is probably going to explode if I even test fire it

(If you guys see something in the news about a guy dying from a stab wound from an old bow, that was probably me)


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

DO NOT SHOT THAT BOW!!! It is a hand grande waiting to explode. Carefully unstring it & hang it on a wall.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember in the mid 50s an Aluminum Bow by Grimes. Some of our members tried them & many broke. No one had them after these exploded (these were NEW bows)


----------

